# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Genti&Teuta

## par

Duket se Shqiperia nuk ka konflikt nderfetar, por virtyti me I keq qe sundon tek ne eshte egoja per pushtet dhe per para ( te pasuruarit me cdo forme  qofte kjo dhe anti njerezore)

----------


## Wordless

Pa dyshim që Mongolët !!

----------


## keq zeza

Kolonat Aziatik qe i thojn veti "Shqiptar" sot. Hidhja ni sy lidereve tan, dhe do e shihesh qe kejt kan fytyra Anadollake (maxhup).

----------


## JuliusB

Per pasukseshmerine e shqiptareve per te pasur nje komb te ndritur duhet te fajesohet? :

Shqiptari.

----------

